
A Look At Failed Social Networks - raju
http://www.bivingsreport.com/2008/a-look-at-failed-social-networks/
======
kwamenum86
Not really any earth shattering revelations offered in the article but it was
interesting to see the crazy amount of networks that have actually been
released. It's also interesting to review the evolution of Facebook. I got in
when it was only available to 10 or so schools and it was an entirely
different animal. It is really hard to pin down why it was so much more
successful than others. Some say simplicity, but then why did MySpace ever
become so popular?

